# Keep on haunting in the free world!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well everyone this is Canadain Sacralige but I think it would be nice if hanters had a theam song, and scince I am to musicly challanged to write music and the like I think I well rip off Neil Youngs Keep on Rocking in the free world... ready 2...3...4! 

LED lights on the lawn, 
Red, Green and Blue,
People staring at the house,
A warning prop on the door ahead,
A lot of people sayin we'd better stop,
Don't feel like christmas,
More bout the haunt,
Try to 'scape the gaze anyway I can,

Just keep on haunting in the free world,
Keep on haunting in the free world,
Keep on haunting in the free world!

I see a haunter in the night,
With a Blucky in their hand,
Near a north street light, near a garbage can,
Now they've shoved the Blucky in, 
Their gonna get a wife,
Theres one more haunt that well never bee seen,
Never get to scare kids,
Never get to be built,

Keep on haunting in the free world,
Keep on haunting in the free world,
Keep on haunting in the free world,

Got a thousand sites a day,
For the haunter guy,
Got a kinder gentler haunting hand,
God fancy fog and treated wood,
Got bluckies for our skelton needs,
Got a man of the haunters sayin haunt up you'r yard,
God props to build,
Got stuff to hang,
Got holes to dig,

Keep on haunting in the free world,
Keep on haunting in the free world! 
Keep on haunting in the free world!!!

Everyone I appologize for the horraible rhyms and the like, its late, I'm rather tired but I hope u enjoy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

(Applause)  I Like It!!!! Good Job Claymud!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's some already done

Go here


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry everyone, I kinda had to write another one, this ones to Bruce Cockburns Lovers in a dangorus time, or Barenaked Ladies version (That i was goin off of...) Anyway hope you enjoy this one too...

Haunters in a dangerous time

Don’t the hours get shorter as the day sneaks up,
Never get to stop and take a break,
One moment you’re waiting for your props to fall,
Next you're dazzled by the beauty of it all,

Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,

These fragile props of fear and cheer,
Those loud screams of kids and dad’s
Sprits scared by your screams,
Never a breath they can seem to catch,

Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,

When your haunters in a dangerous time, 
Sometimes you’re made to think your haunts a crime,
But nothing worth having comes without a fight,
You may have to kick your neibior till he can see the light,

Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,
Haunters, in a dangerous time,

We were haunters in a dangerous time,
We were haunters in a dangerous time,


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL.....wow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is the first song sound like Neil Young's classic song "Rockin' In The Free World?"


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Too funny! Great stuff Clay.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> Is the first song sound like Neil Young's classic song "Rockin' In The Free World?"


Yes it is DT... pretty much everything goes with keep on rocking in the free world!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol clay thats crazy awsome and to think this time last year you had no ambition towards halloween. tears fill my eyes lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Watch out!! Clay's on a roll!!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Third ones a charm... tell me if these are getting annoying cuz I really don't want to be that. Anyway enjoy.
(This ones to the tune My My Hey Hey, by Neil Young.)

My My Haunt Haunt

My My, Hey Hey,
Halloween is here to stay,
It’s better to prop out, then fade away,
Hey hey, My My,
Off of the lawn, and into the shed,
You plan out this, but you build up that,
Once their gone, they rarely come back
My my, Hey hey,
The props are gone, but not forgot, 
This is the story of propy roslen,
Its better the hide them, then to have them jacked,
My My, Hey hey,
My My, Hey hey,
Halloween well never die! 
There’s more to the day,
Then meets the eye, 
My My, Hey Hey


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

too funny Clay!


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wohoooo... amazing!!!!


----------

